# Warum eine Angelrute am Ufer verdächtig ist



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November

*Warum eine Angelrute am Ufer verdächtig ist​*
Aus der "Freien Presse" habe ich einen Bericht gelesen über Fischwilderei und einen Aufseher vom Anglerverband Südsachsen.

Quelle:
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...te-am-Ufer-verdaechtig-ist-artikel9650367.php

Es wird geschildert, dass "Fischwilderei" zunehmend in Mode komme.

Immer wieder würden Aufseher Angler ohne gültige Papiere antreffen.
-------------------------------------------------------------​_Was mir gut gefiel dabei:
Der Aufseher differenzierte zwischen "gewollten Schwarzangeln" und versehentlich am falschen Wasser oder mit falscher Methode Wasser (Sachsen - Poolgewässer mit unterschiedlichen Regelungen)_
-------------------------------------------------------------​
Statistiken gäbe es keine, aber zugenommen habe das schon.

Man würde vermehrt "Hinterlassenschaften von Schwarzanglern" finden, nämlich "ausgelegte Reusen, gespannte Netze, weggeworfene Köderbüchsen, oder eben Schnüre, die in der Hoffnung zurückgelassen werden, dass bis morgen ein Fisch anbeißt". 
-------------------------------------------------------------​ _Naja, Reusen und Netze sind keine Werkzeuge von Anglern, sondern eben von Fischern - das sollte man in meinen Augen schon unterscheiden._
-------------------------------------------------------------​
Die Aufseher würden aber auch nicht jeden Wilderer anzeigen (abgesehen davon, dass nicht alles Fischwilderei ist, Diebstahl oder Schwarzangeln ist ja auch möglich, je nach Tatumständen und Gewässer).

Es wären im letzten Jahr zwei Jugendliche in der Hakenkrümme bei Aue erwischt worden. Der Fall war eindeutig, aber es wäre keine Anzeige erstattetet worden.

Man habe die Jungs unter die Fittiche genommen, heute hätten sie Prüfung und wären legale Angler.
-------------------------------------------------------------​_Klasse Reaktion von den Aufsehern, so!! macht man das!!_
-------------------------------------------------------------​
Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kappldav123 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Warum eine Angelrute am Ufer verdächtig ist*

Fing bei mir genauso an. Mein Kumpel und ich waren in jungen Jahren einfach mal an so nen Teich gefahren. Wir hatten von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung. Prompt kam nen Aufseher und hat uns erwischt. Das hat zwar schon einigen Ärger gegeben, aber ne Anzeige gab's nicht. Er hat uns dann in den Verein eingeladen.

Das haben wir gemacht, sind in den Verein eingetreten, erst als Jungangler mit Jugendfischereischein, später hab ich die Prüfung gemacht. Jetzt bin ich schon seit 20 Jahren begeisterter (legaler) Angler.

Also ich glaube, bei Jungspunden ist es besser, Gnade vor Recht ergehen zu lassen und da auf eine Anzeige zu verzichten.


----------



## diaryofdreams (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Warum eine Angelrute am Ufer verdächtig ist*

Also bei Kindern und Jugendlichen lasse ich auch meist Gnade vor Recht ergehen. Leider erwischt man die wirklichen Fischwilderer ( Langleinen und Reusen ausleger ) nur sehr schwer hier in BW, was durch das Nachtangelverbot natürlich noch begünstigt wird.
Letztes Jahr haben wir an unserem Haussee 5 schöne Angelruten gefunden. Wie blöd muss man sein wenn man seine Angelruten vor lauter Panik erwischt zu werden vergisst ))


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Warum eine Angelrute am Ufer verdächtig ist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es wären im letzten Jahr zwei Jugendliche in der Hakenkrümme bei Aue erwischt worden. Der Fall war eindeutig, aber es wäre keine Anzeige erstattetet worden.
> 
> Man habe die Jungs unter die Fittiche genommen, heute hätten sie Prüfung und wären legale Angler.


Finde ich gut #6
Schließlich haben die meisten von uns schwarz angefangen.

Bei uns im Verein habe ich beim Vorstand ähnliche vorhergehensweisen mitbekommen. Wenn da jemand beim Schwarzangeln erwischt wird (kommt immer auf Situation und Mensch an), dann wird der mit ins Vereinsheim genommen und darf sich gleich als Mitglied/für die Prüfung einschreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Warum eine Angelrute am Ufer verdächtig ist*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> ) nur sehr schwer hier in BW, was durch das Nachtangelverbot natürlich noch begünstigt wird.


Du weisst aber schon, dass es immer ein Argument FÜR ein Nachtangelverbot war, dass man da dann nicht so viel kontrollieren müsse, wenns verboten wäre ?
;-)))) 

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Ich wurde bisher nur von Polizei (inkl. WAPO; Zoll etc.) kontrolliert..

Die interessierten (in den allermeisten) Fällen sich eh nur dafür, ob der Fischereischein vorhanden war, deutlich seltener ob man auch ne Erlaubniskarte hatte.

Sind aber rein persönliche Erfahrungen und in keinster Weise zu verallgemeinern


----------



## diaryofdreams (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Warum eine Angelrute am Ufer verdächtig ist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon, dass es immer ein Argument FÜR ein Nachtangelverbot war, dass man da dann nicht so viel kontrollieren müsse, wenns verboten wäre ?
> ;-))))



Ja ... Argumente von alten Männern die früh ins Bett müssen )))))


----------

